# Outdoor fabric treatment stain/water resistance



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So I have some fancy outdoor furniture... I had put the repellent spray on there, but it seems kind of patchy at best.

If I want it to REALLY bead off of there, what do I put on there, and how much of it? I don't want anything that's going to give me weird skin rashes or cancer or anything.

This isn't my set, but this is a similar fabric:



Also, what is the process for whatever you recommend when you need to wash it?


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I have had good success with 303 Fabric Guard & Cleaner. 

https://www.autogeek.net/303-fabric-combo.html

There are also a lot of good Convertible Top Care products from car details that should work really well. I have heard and seen good stuff about RaggTopp products. They are the official cleaner / protectant from many OEM auto manufacturers. 

https://www.autogeek.net/contopcleanp.html

https://www.autogeek.net/ravicotopca.html


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Make the cushion covers from marine fabric like the ones used on boat cushions.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

TroyScherer said:


> I have had good success with 303 Fabric Guard & Cleaner.
> 
> https://www.autogeek.net/303-fabric-combo.html
> 
> ...


Oh nice, the 303 fabric guard is actually a recommended product by Sunbrella. Thanks, I appreciate it! I'll have to see if I can get it local vs. ordering


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Oh nice, the 303 fabric guard is actually a recommended product by Sunbrella. Thanks, I appreciate it! I'll have to see if I can get it local vs. ordering



I am able to get this locally at Ace Hardware & Advance Auto Parts.

If you put this into google and look at the "available nearby" in their shopping side it should help you out.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

TroyScherer said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh nice, the 303 fabric guard is actually a recommended product by Sunbrella. Thanks, I appreciate it! I'll have to see if I can get it local vs. ordering
> ...


Awesome. I ended up finding a combo package on Amazon, and I don't need it for a couple of days, so I'm going that route. But when I need refills I'll check the local spots. Thanks!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Even the best fabrics will not last forever. Whenever you can, bring the cushions out of the weather. Sunbrella seems to be the best. We have some very expensive furniture from Restoration Hardware. It's no better.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You can also get covers for all your outdoor furniture as it also keeps the dew off of them too. I'm a fan of Coverstore as they offer a wide range of products at different levels of quality.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> Even the best fabrics will not last forever. Whenever you can, bring the cushions out of the weather. Sunbrella seems to be the best. We have some very expensive furniture from Restoration Hardware. It's no better.


Yeah mine live in an enclosed 3 season patio. It's mostly about keeping pet hair and filth and water that blows in sideways off. And the occasional animal peeing on it for some reason.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> You can also get covers for all your outdoor furniture as it also keeps the dew off of them too. I'm a fan of Coverstore as they offer a wide range of products at different levels of quality.


Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I use this on my boat covers and Bimini tops.

https://www.scotchgard.com/3M/en_US/scotchgard/products/all-products/?N=4340+8719410+3294466439&rt=rud


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> I use this on my boat covers and Bimini tops.
> 
> https://www.scotchgard.com/3M/en_US/scotchgard/products/all-products/?N=4340+8719410+3294466439&rt=rud


I'll be honest I tried Scotchgard and another product and wasn't impressed with either. Maybe I just didn't put enough on, but the water beading was kind of patchy at best. And I put like 3 cans worth on.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've used this stuff Atsko Water Guard Extreme on my stuff last year and some of this year. It's got a very strong chemical smell when applying it and seemed to last about a year but if you apply it a little too heavily it will give the fabric a yellow tint. Therefore I don't really recommend it at all.

I think going forward and once it wears off I am going to go with this Permanent Water Guard as I have used this in the past on my coats and jackets with good success as it doesn't seem to wear off and is easy to apply and even though it's heat activated, I figure the blazing sun in the Summer should be good enough to activate it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Mightyquinn might have to try that second! Used up all 16 ounces of the 303 for "just enough" coverage of my patio furniture.

At first glance it had some beaded water droplets but I saw a couple spots where water soaked in - just a light rain sprinkle. I'll probably check it out more thoroughly tomorrow and retreat some areas once I get more of it. Definitely should have gotten the gallon jug!

Let me know how your stuff works, maybe it can go over top. You can also warm it up with a hairdryer I bet.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

The hair dryer is a good idea but I probably won't be using that stuff until next year at the earliest as I just coated my stuff recently with the other product.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> The hair dryer is a good idea but I probably won't be using that stuff until next year at the earliest as I just coated my stuff recently with the other product.


The good news is the 303 killed my grass where I got overspray on it :-/


----------

